# Oh Peeshaw.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I just got home from a meeting with my supervisior.
 
After 25 years of service  I am  un employed.
 
I am probably not going to do anything for a  week or so.
 
I am going to wait till the dust settles.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that! 

Heads up something new is comming up!! 

Hang in there JJ 

Manfred Diel


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,

Sorry to hear that. I went through it last December, and it sucked! I didn't really believe it at the time, but people were telling me it was for the best. Turns out I ended up with a better job doing something I like better than before! 

Take care,

Mark


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't that just suck! Wait till you see how many great jobs are out there..... It's great, why they want a 4 year degree, 20 years experience and they will start you at the same rate it paid to start... 20 years ago. Oh and be careful on line, there are people "phishing" for your personal information, posing as a job application.. I can't wait for the stimulus plan to kick in ......


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So I gather this was unexpected... it sure seemed that you were busy enough... is the company on hard times? 

Sorry to hear this JJ... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Trade show the week end after Labor DAy was a disaster. And I have had nothing to do for the last three weeks. 

I got a severance package which is not great but better than nothing I got some time to think about it


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

JJ, so sorry to hear this.

We will be praying for you to find something new.

Jim & Becky


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that J.J. But welcome to the club.. Sadly it's not a very exclusive cluib, more and more folks join us everyday. I've been out since Aug 1st. Just remember, when a door closes a window opens.. Go finhd something you really want to do, enjoy your life's choices.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Woof....sorry to hear that you got laid off. Then again, you description at the SWGRS of the business environment you were facing was terrible. On a good note...it means you'll have lots of time to work on your GRR...especially since it's not fry-your-butt-off-hot now.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I too am very sorry to hear about this John. I was with Company 10 years that was liquidated after being sold to some Koreans, and we were PROFITABLE! You just don't ever know. If some tax breaks don't come through for small business' instead of tax hikes Obama from Obama care. This country will NOT get any better. 1 out of 9 people are jobless now. Hang in there, beat the streets when you are ready to start looking again, don't take no for an answer. I will be praying for you and I mean this. Along with other praying friends, just from this site... you'll be fine. 
God Bless!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your job that really sucks.........


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my....... That's a bummer, John. I guess won't be able to call your cell # and hear the answer "Komori West". 

Now you'll have to hang up the hammer. 

Head over to Terry's tomorrow at 3 and run trains for a while.... 

As Jim and Becky posted, we'll be praying for you.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry JJ. I don't know you other than on-line, but I am truley sorry to hear this.



I just got an e-mail today from a friend in Denver that lost his job after 27 years. I'm sure I would have been in the same boat had I not been fortunate enough to bail out on my own before the economy went south. The good news is, I have enough money to last me for the rest of my life. The bad news is, life is going to have to be much shorter than I had hoped for.









As other have said, hopefully this will open up some new doors for you, and you will find something that not only pays the bills, but you will enjoy much more than your previous life.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm very sorry to here this JJ. I know all too well what you're going through. Today marks 12 months to the day that I was laid off. Replaced by a younger guy at a lower salary. While applying for hundreds of jobs I've found that companies are looking for young college graduates that will work for 8-10 bucks an hour. When I apply for entry level jobs, I'm told I'm over qualified. When I apply for management jobs, I'm told they want college degrees more than experience. Hopefully you have some good contacts that can help you find another job. Either way, go sign up for unemployment. You've worked and paid into it all these years, don't be ashamed to use it. Also, like Jeff said, beware of all the scam artists. The job sites are full of people wanting your personal info. Even job placement companies sucker you into signing up with them, only to find out they really don't have an available jobs for what they posted. 

Randy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that JJ. let hope things will work out in the end. Hopefully the economy will pick up and you will be back to work. later RJD


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Bummer! I hope you find a new and better job soon.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

John, those of us who have shared this painful experience know just how bad it can be. Even though it happened to me almost exactly 37 years ago, I still can remember the discouragement, and fear that I went through. As others have said, even though it was clearly one of the low points in my life, for me it did turn out well in the end. We will pray that it does for you too.

Ed


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 13 Nov 2009 05:29 PM 
Oh my....... That's a bummer, John. I guess won't be able to call your cell # and hear the answer "Komori West". 

Now you'll have to hang up the hammer. 

Head over to Terry's tomorrow at 3 and run trains for a while.... 

As Jim and Becky posted, we'll be praying for you.



Also, Like others have said darn bummer. 
We went thru it 10 yas ago and better off now.. It seem to always work out somehow. So Enjoy the trains and God bless. We'll pray for you for a better live like ours.








Noel & Jane


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that JJ. Unfortunately, it's happening all too frequently. Just remember what that poster about attitude says, "95% attitude and 5% hard work!" Keep a positive attitude and something good will come your way! I mean, really! Think about it; you have your health, your friends and family, your trains to enjoy....so you're temporarily unemployed, 3 out of 4 ain't too bad! (I swear, it's all in the attitude!) It's going to work out okay!


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

John, 
You have skills and you go to clients work places, they know you that and might be a good place to start your job search. Contacts are everything! Good luck 
Bill


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 

Sorry to hear about your job. We are praying for you.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ, sorry to hear that, thinking positive thoughts and wishing you well...Nick


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck. 

If what I've been reading on the various news sites is anywhere near reality...your going to need it... 

Wasn't there a co-worker of yours who got dumped only to come back as a contractor? Maybe you could look him up...


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about ths JJ. Wishing you the best. 
Joe


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear this news, JJ. Hang in there. You'll turn something up with your skills and personality.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ, 
Very sorry to hear of your misfortune and I pray that another door opens. 

I hope you handle it better than I! Apparently I get cranky and beligerent trying to exist on 12 -15 hrs a week instead of that comfortable 40+ of yesterdays... 

Go out and blow some whistles! 

John


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,

You have our sympathies, and we'll think positive thoughts for you!


A bit of free advice from Carla, who's been unemployed a lot -- it's a condition of her industry. I'll paraphrase -


'Nothing's more depressing than waking up with nothing to do. So before you go to bed, think for a minute of some task, project or chore you want to accomplish the next day, and how you're going to approach it. Then you can wake up in the morning with something 'on your plate' for the day.'


And a thought from me -- not a very serious one, because I have no idea how you could make it work economically. But I remember that you baked something for Duncan's MLS shindig. I think maybe it was a peach pie? I remember it was one of the most delicious things I've ever tasted. So if you want to make the move from typesetting to baking?


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Sucks, JJ. Sorry to hear. I hope you find something satisfying soon.

Dawg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bummer news JJ. I hope it all works out fine, till then go sign up for unemployment.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope things work out for you. I saw the writing on the wall last year. So I retired on 7-8-9 after 44 years with the same firm. 3 months later the firm went belly-up. I don't stand a chance in he## of getting my stock money or deferred comp. Welcome to the club. The past couple of months have been great. My son got laid off after 4 years as an electrician. Together we have built a 12x16 woodshop with a second floor attic. We have had a ball building this thing. Most was salvage from a garage we tore down last year. This one is insulated (including the floor) and sealed up tight. It only seems to take a 500 watt quartz light to heat it. 

Don't know if you are old enough but take the SS and enjoy life with the tools and trains.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Wishing you the best, JJ! I've been in similar situations a couple of times in my long life, and I know how it feels. However, my advice is to take a bit of a brief break, if you can afford to, and just spend some time relaxing and collecting your thoughts. Definitely file for unemployment comp--you have earned it and it will help a bit. Then, after you have had a bit of time to get yourself together, make looking for a job your new temporary full-time job. By that, I mean get up in the morning with a plan of attack in mind and a schedule to follo--a typical eight-hour day, in effect. It might involve sending out resumes, contacting your "network" of folks who can help spread the word, and researching opportunities online or through other sources. Eventually, new prospects will materialize and you'll move on to something even better than what you left (I invariably found that to be the case).


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

I've just come off a seven month layoff, the third time in my 30 years in the electronics business. I've grown to believe that everything happens for a reason. Sometimes it can take a while to figure it all out, but you might find that this will open up new opportunities for you. I just started a new job and it is wonderful. I wake up in the morning and I'm ready to go to work, unlike my last few jobs. Hang in there and keep beating the bushes. It will work out. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 

My thoughts are with you. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well here is a little update.

Today the doors of NEW RIVER AND WESTERN GRAPHIC SERVICES opend. 

I went and vistied several customers and told them I was going into indepdant service.

Well I got some work.

This aftternoon my X boss called. He called several customers here in Phoenx. They did not say nice things about his parents. 

I just go off the phone with him. 

I have full support of the complete organization but I just don't work for them.

I work for myself. 

Thank you all for your kind words and prayers.

Please keep praying that my endever gets off the ground and flies.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go J.J. I've got my own buisness getting off the ground as well.. Best of luck to us both!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful, JJ..... It just wasn't time to hang up the hammer. 

Delighted to hear the good news. What's your new cell #????? Are you going to answer it with "JJ's Fix-it Service for Komori Presses"?


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Way to go, JJ! I told you I had confidence in your skills and personality.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news ! I am amazed at how quickly you began to pick up the pieces and turn a bad situation into what appears to be a very promising one: Looking good !   Congratulations.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Bummer.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats JJ 

Good luck with this new phase in your life. 

Randy


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 
Good news and good luck.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news JJ,

We will continue to keep you in our prayers.

Tommy, Jacque and Grace
Rio Gracie


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear that JJ, I'm sure your old customers will support you.


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

Lemons into Lemonaide!
Hope you are extremely prosperous and successfull.
John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool bunnies! 

I was still feeling bad for you.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 

Great news indeed! I'm wishing you a prosperous and very succeesful new venture.


----------

